

Mock Ajax Requests with Mockjax - mudgemeister
http://enterprisejquery.com/2010/07/mock-your-ajax-requests-with-mockjax-for-rapid-development/

======
snitko
That's interesting. You should make the sentence about the reason to use this
lib bold or put it in the subtitle of the post: _As such we’re able to spec
out the service contract and data format at the beginning of a project and
develop the front-end interface against mock data while the back end team
builds the production services._

It's important because my first thought was that it is somehow related to unit
testing and possibly to jspec.

~~~
jdsharp
Great point! I've updated the article to call this out a bit more.

------
Charuru
Anyone think that the text shadow destroyed the readability of the article?

~~~
dcneiner
Sorry about that! I develop on a Mac, and in Chrome and FF 3.6 on Mac the
text-shadow seems to _help_ readability, but I just took a closer look on
Windows and can totally see how it is a distraction. I removed the text-shadow
from the paragraphs and have updated the site. Hope that makes it easier to
read!

